# Unbedenklichkeit



## Crismex

Hola, me pueden ayudar con esta palabra por favor.  Aquí está la frase original, y la necesito al español:

Die behördliche Prüfung auf pharmazeutische Qualität, Wirksamkeit und _*Unbedenklichkeit*_ is noch nicth abgeschlossen.

La prueba oficial sobre la calidad farmacéutica, la efectividad y *conveniencia de uso *(?) todavía no están terminadas.

Con esto termino el texto.  

Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Crismex, y bienvenido/a al foro.

_Unbedenklich _como adjetivo significa en principio "inofensivo", "que no presenta razón alguna para preocuparse", o sea, en este contexo (el de los fármacos), significa que el fármaco en cuestión no es tóxico ni produce efectos secundarios muy molestos o incluso peligrosos.
El sustantivo _Unbedenklichkeit _-la calidad de no presentar razón alguna para la preocupación- es una palabra muy típica del "género" farmacéutico/médico.
No te puedo ofrecer una traducción, y te recomendaría que eches un vistazo a cómo se suele expresar esa idea en textos equivalentes en castellano.
_Conveniencia de uso_ no creo que exprese el mismo concepto, o al menos a mí me suena a algo muy distinto.

El resto de tu frase en alemán me parece bien.

Bueno, espero te sirva un poco.

Saludos


----------



## uguban

En mi diccionario ponen 'no objeción'. O para 'Unbedenklichkeit' 'ausencia de objeciones'. No sé si te sirve.


----------



## Sidjanga

Creo que la palabra (adjetivo) en castellano que más se acerca al significado en alemán sería inocuo.

¿Existe un sustantivo?


----------



## Crismex

Gracias a todos.. inocuo es el que le queda bien.


----------



## heidita

Crismex said:


> La prueba oficial sobre la calidad farmacéutica, la efectividad y inocuidad todavía no está terminada.
> 
> Gracias.


 
La palabra que buscas es:


*



inocuidad.


1. f. Cualidad de inocuo.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## dec-sev

Creo que en los medicamentos rusos se usa la palabra _contraindicación_ en ese sentido. (que no hay ningunos efectos secundarios)


----------



## Sidjanga

dec-sev said:


> Creo que en los medicamentos rusos se usa la palabra _contraindicación_ en ese sentido. (que no hay ningunos efectos secundarios)


No, las *contraindicaciones *son *circunstancias (por parte del paciente*) en las que no se debe administrar un medicamento (o cualquier tratamiento) a la persona en cuestión porque le podría resultar perjudicial o por lo menos dañino.

Por ejemplo, mujeres embarazadas no pueden tomar las tetraciclinas (un grupo de antibióticos) porque éstas pueden tener efectos muy dañinos sobre el crecimiento de los huesos del feto.
Así que, el *embarazo *es una *contraindicación *de ese grupo de fármacos = si una mujer está embarazada no debe recibir esas sustancias.

Los antibióticos (las *sustancias*) mencionados, en cambio, por eso no cumplen el criterio de *inocuidad* aquí.

Bueno, me imagino que este tema abarca un poco más que la pregunta inicial, pero para que no haya confusión.

Saludos.
__________
PD: algo sin efecto secundario alguno pertenece -lamentablemente- al mundo de los cuentos


----------



## dec-sev

Sigianga said:


> No, las *contraindicaciones *son *circunstancias (por parte del paciente*) en las que no se debe administrar un medicamento (o cualquier tratamiento) a la persona en cuestión porque le podría resultar perjudicial o por lo menos dañino...


 
Mil perodas por haber confundido la gente. Es que el último médico que visité fue el dantista. Eso ocurrió hace más de un año. Le recuerdo a él preguntarme si tenía yo alegría a un cierto anodino. Yo contesté que no. Imagenémomos que tuviera yo alergía a eso medicamento .¿Sería correcto en ese caso decir "Este medicamento  es _contraindicado_ para mí"? Seqún me diccionario esa palabra se puede usar referiéndose al medicamento.


----------

